# [Solucion parcial] Problemas con el reloj del hardware

## lautarus

Hola comunidad. Recien hice mi tercera instalacion de Gentoo y voy aprendiendo de a poco.

Compile el genkernel y arranque la maquina, en un entorno amd64, y cuando termina de iniciar el sistema operativo, me dice que no puede conmunicarse con el reloj del hardware y me aparece la hora GMT.

Corrijo la fecha con #date, y me lo toma ok, pero cuando reinicio vuelvo a tener  el mismo problema.

Aqui abajo les pongo el dmesg, perdon por lo extenso.

Mi pc, es un AMD64 5200+ con una motherboard Asus M2N-MX SE PLUS

Aclaro que probe tambien con el livecd de Ubuntu, y me da el famoso error de "bug 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" pero despues de instalar Ubuntu, el sistema funciona ok, deben tener parcheado el kernel, no sé.

Inicié para probar una instalacion fresca de Slackware 12, y me dio el mismo bug, el 8254, así que no lo instalé.

La semana pasada me ocurrio algo. Le agregue 1 modulo de memoria ram de 2 gb Kingston a la pc, (tenia 1gb) de la misma marca y modelo, etc. Y cuando quise arrancar la pc, no paso nada, asi que limpie el CMOS y reincie tras lo cual me tomo los 3 gb de ram, Ok.

El error que de daba era "CMOS bad checksum" por lo que sospeché que podria ser la pila del CMOS, pero la pc no se cuelga ni hace nada raro, por lo menos en Ubuntu y W. Vista... cosa extraña. Asi que descarte el problema de la pila, pienso que debe ser algo que linux no puede interpretar bien en esta motherboard M2N-MX SE PLUS.

Me fije en el foro de asus y hay varias personas que tuvieron problemas mas serios que los mios para agregar  memoria ram. A mi, por lo menos me funciona la maquina ;)=

Bueno, nada mas, aca les dejo el dmesg.

Saludos.

```
BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Linux version 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Sun May 24 12:23:41 ART 2009

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,vga=0x318

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  Centaur CentaurHauls

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000b7fb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000b7fb0000 - 00000000b7fbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000b7fbe000 - 00000000b7fe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000b7fe0000 - 00000000b7fee000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000b7ff0000 - 00000000b8000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

last_pfn = 0xb7fb0 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000b7fb0000

 0000000000 - 00b7e00000 page 2M

 00b7e00000 - 00b7fb0000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to b7fb0000 @ 10000-15000

last_map_addr: b7fb0000 end: b7fb0000

RAMDISK: 36a22000 - 37fef076

ACPI: RSDP 000FB770, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT B7FB0000, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP B7FB0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT B7FB05D0, 65E6 (r1  A0865 A0865000        0 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS B7FBE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC B7FB0390, 0080 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG B7FB0410, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB B7FBE040, 0060 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET B7FB6BC0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET0 10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00b7fb0000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

  #2 [0000200000 - 0000868868]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000868868]

  #3 [0036a22000 - 0037fef076]          RAMDISK ==> [0036a22000 - 0037fef076]

  #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #5 [0000010000 - 0000013000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000013000]

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] 000ff780

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200029fffff] PMD -> [ffff880001200000-ffff880003bfffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000b7fb0

On node 0 totalpages: 753471

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1744 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2183 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 10247 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 739241 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 0 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: b8000000:46c00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 49152 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 32, nr_cpu_ids: 4, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 741424

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,vga=0x318

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2711.873 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Node 0: aperture @ 40000000 size 32 MB

Aperture pointing to e820 RAM. Ignoring.

Memory: 2934772k/3014336k available (3829k kernel code, 452k absent, 78432k reserved, 1261k data, 368k init)

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5423.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=27118730)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

tseg: 0000000000

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

using C1E aware idle routine

ACPI: Core revision 20080926

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...

..... (found apic 0 pin 0) ...

....... works.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ stepping 02

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5424.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=27123413)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (10848.42 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 1288 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

node 0 link 0: io port [1000, ffffff]

TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, efffffff]

node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

node 0 link 0: mmio [c0000000, fe0bffff]

bus: [00,07] on node 0 link 0

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [c0000000, fcffffffff]

bus: 00 index 2 mmio: [a0000, bffff]

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 10 io port: [0x900-0x9ff]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 10 io port: [0xe00-0xe3f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20 io port: [0x600-0x63f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 24 io port: [0x700-0x73f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdffff000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfffec00-0xdfffecff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfff8000-0xdfffbfff]

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 20 io port: [0xffa0-0xffaf]

pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfffd000-0xdfffdfff]

pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe480-0xe487]

pci 0000:00:07.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10 io port: [0xe400-0xe407]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe080-0xe083]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 18 io port: [0xe000-0xe007]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 1c io port: [0xdc00-0xdc03]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 20 io port: [0xd880-0xd88f]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xdfffc000-0xdfffcfff]

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xde000000-0xdeffffff]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xdd000000-0xddffffff]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xdffc0000-0xdffdffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0: transparent bridge

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - B4, should be A7 [20080926]

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:07: io resource (0x900-0x97f) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp 00:07: io resource (0x980-0x9ff) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:07: ioport range 0xa30-0xa37 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x580-0x5ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x87f could not be reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xd00-0xd7f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xd80-0xdff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xff300000-0xff3fffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xb8000000-0xbfffffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0xb7ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xff700000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:09.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:09.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:09.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 22324k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1243224988.880:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.4 (2008/08/26) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built May 24 2009 12:20:24) installed

msgmni has been set to 5776

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:04.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:05.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:07.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0b.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0c.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0d.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: irq 1279 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:09.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:09.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: irq 1278 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: irq 1277 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 6144k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0d: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: UDMA133 controller

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE controller (0x10de:0x03ec rev 0xa2)

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE port disabled

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD1600AABB-56PUA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 >

ide-cd driver 5.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 368k freed

libata version 3.00 loaded.

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe400 ctl 0xe080 bmdma 0xd880 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd888 irq 23

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40, NL00, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40  NL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.07

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.011.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2456]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.01 Thu July 24 11:41:51 PST 2008

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.02.01-k9

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.8

Copyright(c) 2004-2008 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xdfffec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LUB0] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xdffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

generic-usb 0003:04D9:0022.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1/input0

input: USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

generic-usb 0003:04D9:0022.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1/input1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  8366.800 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (8366.800 MB/sec)

raid6: int64x1   2410 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2898 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2460 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   2136 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3865 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    4992 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    5188 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (5188 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k3-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

IT8712 SuperIO detected.

parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 20

HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT B -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input5

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x1374 @ 1, addr 00:22:15:d7:53:c6

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x700

EXT3 FS on hda9, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1413680k swap on /dev/hda10.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1413680k
```

Last edited by lautarus on Tue May 26, 2009 11:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola que tal??, si es ddr2 la targeta ram que has puesto es recomendable tener los modulos idénticos,o por lo menos es lo que yo creo, es decir, si tienes dos targetas de ram se recomienda que las 2 sean iguales. 

en esta linia del dmseg creo que te lo dice:

```
AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around
```

Pero de todas formas eso no tiene por que influir en la hora.

----------

## lautarus

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Hola que tal??, si es ddr2 la targeta ram que has puesto es recomendable tener los modulos idénticos,o por lo menos es lo que yo creo, es decir, si tienes dos targetas de ram se recomienda que las 2 sean iguales. 
> 
> en esta linia del dmseg creo que te lo dice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Segun cpuid en win. los dos modulos de memoria son Kingston de 800mhz, y uno es de 1gb y el otro de 2gb. A la cantidad de RAM le estas diciendo "modulos iguales"? Gracias por responder tan rapdo amigazo natxhoblogg. Saludos.

Agrego: lo de la hora me parece que esta relacionado con el HPET caracteristica de la motherboard Asus M2X-MN SE PLUS que antes comenté. Ya lo deshabilité y voy a probar con Gentoo a ver si sigue molestando.

----------

## pcmaster

Comprueba si hjas compilado el kernel con las siguientes opciones en Device drivers->Real time clock

[*]   /sys/class/rtc/rtcN (sysfs)

[*]   /proc/driver/rtc (procfs for rtc0)

[*]   /dev/rtcN (character devices)

<*> PC-style 'CMOS'

----------

## lautarus

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta pcmaster, voy a ver si tengo esas opciones ... saludos.

----------

## lautarus

No me queda maś que decir: Muchas gracias pcmaster!!! ,  me faltaban algunos "detallecitos" en la configuracion del kernel, ya los arreglé y tengo un sistema mejor que el anterior.

El reloj funciona ahora perfectamente, tengo la hora de Argentina, mi pais, y todo va sobre ruedas... agrego que también instalé el Xfce4 correctamente, con "hal" y "dbus" en las USE y puedo montar automaticamente cds y pendrives. Ok.

Igualmente el sistema se sigue quejando con el tema del bug del acpi, pero eso pasa en otras versiones de linux que estoy probando.

Todavía tengo algunos mensajes de error que los pongo aqui, salidos del dmesg:

Me esta diciendo algo del dispositivo scsi y otras cosas que no comprendo.

```

BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

Linux version 2.6.28-gentoo-r5-2 (root@el-mate) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Tue May 26 06:54:24 ART 2009

Command line: /root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,vga=0x318

KERNEL supported cpus:

  AMD AuthenticAMD

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000affb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000affb0000 - 00000000affbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000affbe000 - 00000000affe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000affe0000 - 00000000affee000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000afff0000 - 00000000b0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

last_pfn = 0xaffb0 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000affb0000

 0000000000 - 00afe00000 page 2M

 00afe00000 - 00affb0000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to affb0000 @ 10000-15000

last_map_addr: affb0000 end: affb0000

RAMDISK: 37c62000 - 37fefac7

ACPI: RSDP 000FB770, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT AFFB0000, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP AFFB0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT AFFB05D0, 65E6 (r1  A0865 A0865000        0 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS AFFBE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC AFFB0390, 0080 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG AFFB0410, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB AFFBE040, 0060 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM  10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET AFFB6BC0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET0 10000829 MSFT       97)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

(6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00affb0000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

  #2 [0000200000 - 0000678274]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000678274]

  #3 [0037c62000 - 0037fefac7]          RAMDISK ==> [0037c62000 - 0037fefac7]

  #4 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #5 [0000010000 - 0000013000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000013000]

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] 000ff780

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200027fffff] PMD -> [ffff880001200000-ffff8800039fffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000affb0

On node 0 totalpages: 720703

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1248 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2679 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 9799 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 706921 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 0 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at b8000000 (gap: b0000000:4ec00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 49152 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 32, nr_cpu_ids: 4, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 709600

Kernel command line: /root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,vga=0x318

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC: PIT calibration matches PMTIMER. 1 loops

Detected 2712.293 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Node 0: aperture @ 40000000 size 32 MB

Aperture pointing to e820 RAM. Ignoring.

Memory: 2826420k/2883264k available (2588k kernel code, 452k absent, 55712k reserved, 982k data, 364k init)

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5424.58 BogoMIPS (lpj=2712293)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

tseg: 0000000000

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

using C1E aware idle routine

ACPI: Core revision 20080926

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...

..... (found apic 0 pin 0) ...

....... works.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ stepping 02

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5430.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=2715165)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (10854.91 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 1288 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

node 0 link 0: io port [1000, ffffff]

TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, efffffff]

node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

node 0 link 0: mmio [c0000000, fe0bffff]

bus: [00,07] on node 0 link 0

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [c0000000, fcffffffff]

bus: 00 index 2 mmio: [a0000, bffff]

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 10 io port: [0x900-0x9ff]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 10 io port: [0xe00-0xe3f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20 io port: [0x600-0x63f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 24 io port: [0x700-0x73f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdffff000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfffec00-0xdfffecff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfff8000-0xdfffbfff]

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 20 io port: [0xffa0-0xffaf]

pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfffd000-0xdfffdfff]

pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe480-0xe487]

pci 0000:00:07.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 10 io port: [0xe400-0xe407]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe080-0xe083]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 18 io port: [0xe000-0xe007]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 1c io port: [0xdc00-0xdc03]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 20 io port: [0xd880-0xd88f]

pci 0000:00:08.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xdfffc000-0xdfffcfff]

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xde000000-0xdeffffff]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xdd000000-0xddffffff]

pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xdffc0000-0xdffdffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0: transparent bridge

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - BC, should be AF [20080926]

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 25.000000 MHz counter

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:07: io resource (0x900-0x97f) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp 00:07: io resource (0x980-0x9ff) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:07: ioport range 0xa30-0xa37 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x580-0x5ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x87f could not be reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xd00-0xd7f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xd80-0xdff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xff300000-0xff3fffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xb0000000-0xbfffffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0xafffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xff700000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:09.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:09.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:09.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 3638k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1243364350.398:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.4 (2008/08/26) Phillip Lougher

msgmni has been set to 5528

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:04.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:05.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:07.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0b.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0c.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0d.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: irq 1279 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:09.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:09.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: irq 1278 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: irq 1277 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 6144k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0d: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: UDMA133 controller

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE controller (0x10de:0x03ec rev 0xa2)

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE port disabled

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD1600AABB-56PUA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 >

ide-cd driver 5.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos: dev (254:0)

rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2009-05-26 18:59:12 UTC (1243364352)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed

libata version 3.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe400 ctl 0xe080 bmdma 0xd880 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd888 irq 23

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input0

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40, NL00, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40  NL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xdfffec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LUB0] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xdffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:04D9:0022.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1/input0

input: USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:04D9:0022.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

IT8712 SuperIO detected.

parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x1374 @ 1, addr 00:22:15:d7:53:c6

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x700

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] enabled at IRQ 23

nvidia 0000:00:0d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMC9] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

nvidia 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:39:47 PST 2009

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT B -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

EXT3 FS on hda9, internal journal

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1413680k swap on /dev/hda10.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1413680k

forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: irq 1276 for MSI/MSI-X

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FLASH    Drive AU_USB20   8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 4077568 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.08 GB/1.94 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 4077568 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.08 GB/1.94 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

```

Saludos & Mucha gracias ...

----------

